# Stopping e mail alerts



## Fifelad (24 May 2012)

have tried doing this on setting with no joy help please!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 May 2012)

Ditto, I want the site alerts as I use taptalk, but don't want the emails.


----------



## Shaun (25 May 2012)

*Turning off email alerts*

Okay, well first of all let's turn off any future email alerts ... go to your account preferences: *Username (top right)* > *Preferences* - or click here: http://www.cyclechat.net/account/preferences

Under the options you'll see Automatically watch threads ... and underneath that ... *and receive email notifications of replies* - *untick *this box if it's ticked and *click Save at the bottom of the page.*


*Watched thread email alerts*

Now, let's deal with the existing thread email alerts. Go to your account preferences: Username > Watched Threads ... then scroll to the bottom left and click on *Show all watched threads*.

You'll now have a list of all your watched threads with little tick boxes next to them - tick the ones you want to stop getting email alerts for and scroll down to the bottom of the page. Now click the drop-down at the bottom left and select - *Disable email notification* - and then click *Go*. (Note: You may have to do this across multiple pages as there is currently no 'select all' to get them all in one go, sorry.)


*Watched forum email alerts*

You may have also (knowingly or not) opted to watch an entire forum and be getting emails about every new thread created in that forum (_to the point where you feel like CC is spamming you!_) ... here's how to deal with those ...

Click on Watched Forums button in the naivation bar, or click here: http://www.cyclechat.net/watched/forums/all

Now scroll down the list of forums and look on the left-hand side for a tick-box - this means you're watching that forum. Now look on the right-hand side to see how you are currently being alerted. If it's via email and you want to change it, just tick the box, scroll to the bottom of the forums home page and then select *Notify via Alert* or *Stop watching forums*.


If any of you are still having problems after following these steps, just PM me your username and password and I'll have a look at your account settings for you.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

Thank you Shaun I didn't have a clue!


----------



## Raging Squirrel (1 Aug 2012)

Nice one, getting 40+ emails a day was doing my head in!


----------

